# Funny Last Names



## MA218 (Sep 30, 2005)

Sitting here at the station I am listening to a Unit run a party that was in a stolen MV. 

Last name was "TwoGuns"

I know some of you must have heard weirder / Funnier.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

I was a Prison Guard before I got my current job.

There were several Inmates at the Facility with the last name "Crooks". However, there was also an inmate with the last name "Police"

Weird.


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

I knew a guy whose name was Arnold Breakwind. He hated his name so much he had it changed...to Bill.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

I once had a suspect named Saleem (sp?) Shadee.

Eminem fans will get this, right away.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Dan Glasscock lol


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

do an R3 on the registry and you can find some funny names. We found someone name Hye Suk Dickie, among others.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

MA218 said:


> Sitting here at the station I am listening to a Unit run a party that was in a stolen MV.
> 
> Last name was "TwoGuns"
> 
> I know some of you must have heard weirder / Funnier.


I found a guys Amex card a month ago...his name? Hon Sook Wang. :lol:


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

USMCMP5811 said:


> There is a Richard "Dick" Hurtz from Holden,MA


My Brother had him for a customer!!! He called me about 10 seconds after the guy left.. hahah how wierd


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

In Athol MA there was a family last name Truck. They had a bunch of kids and they named them Chevy, Ford, etc.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

A guy on our Dept. has the last name Fries but its pronounced "Freeze"


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The Chief of Police in our town has the last name Bullett


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That's what they say but it's really fries...



npd_323 said:


> A guy on our Dept. has the last name Fries but its pronounced "Freeze"


----------



## kojack (Oct 26, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> In Athol MA there was a family last name Truck. They had a bunch of kids and they named them Chevy, Ford, etc.


Come on... Your going to give Athol a bad name! Oh wait, never mind...


----------



## Cartman (Mar 3, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> In Athol MA there was a family last name Truck. They had a bunch of kids and they named them Chevy, Ford, etc.


Actually it was Pickup. One of the kids is Chevy Van Pickup. One of the guys I worked with arrested a girl whose name was Unique Weiner. Believe it or not that was her real name. Oh, she also was a stripper.


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

Back in the day I used to keep a list of "line 12's" with interesting names. One DL # I had came back to an Eastern European man with 25 letters to his last name and just as many for his first name. Sometimes when I was bored on the midnight shift, I would call the dispatcher with the Line 12 number (no one ever explained to me why it was called that btw), and ask for a license check. I was sure to ask the dispatcher to spell it out phonetically, as of course, he had no license in his possession. It would drive them crazy!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Damn you are right...I always screw that up



Cartman said:


> Actually it was Pickup. One of the kids is Chevy Van Pickup. One of the guys I worked with arrested a girl whose name was Unique Weiner. Believe it or not that was her real name. Oh, she also was a stripper.


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

Phuc Luong
Luong, Dong


----------



## Mike0114 (Mar 4, 2006)

I know a couple of Doctors, names Toxin and Groper. Groper is a vet....


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

*Susan Fart*
Orlando, FL 32829-8711

I also once stopped a kid named Jonathan Loser. I just HAD to run him and the Desk guy had to pause before giving back the info.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Also, isn't there a NASCAR driver named Dick Trickle?


----------



## Mike0114 (Mar 4, 2006)

We had a listing the other day where the owner was Luke Skywalker.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

How about Dick Long? I work with a guy with this name.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Our adjoining town,when we used to share the same freq., ran a persons R1 and it came back "Titty Job"! My co-worker nextel'd me and after a long laugh, I think he wrote it down. Gotta ask him.....


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Mike0114 said:


> We had a listing the other day where the owner was Luke Skywalker.


That's not funny, it's just bad parenting.


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

badgebunny said:


> How about Dick Long? I work with a guy with this name.


From Nantucket? I'd take that name over Dick Short, that's for sure..


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

How about "Dan Doodie" He was a game show contestant


----------



## Bene_G (Dec 6, 2005)

~a veterinarian named Dr Katz

~my old boss...Major Johnson.


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

There's a famous archaeologist named Richard Leakey.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I stopped a guys car, his sister was driving, but the registered owner was "King Peaceruler."


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Yu Dumass


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

I know of a Surgeon that used to be in the Worcester area- Dr Cutter

Also Ive seen a couple of docs named Dr Hurtz


----------

